# First Post



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello, folks-

I just joined up, and though this is a computer forum, believe it or not, my first post is regarding my car!:smile: 

I just bought a 2005 Honda Accord V-6 Hybrid last summer. I'd never owned a new car, and am enjoying it so much.

I seem to be up in the air over what type fuel to use. It can run on an octane as low as 87, but I've been using a higher octane. It seems something like Shell V-Power gives is some extra kick, but I wonder if it would be best to just stick with the low octane stuff? There are several brands of gas in this area, like Conoco, Exxon, Shell, and others. I can't decide which brand, but I tend to favor Shell. The car requires a good detergent gas, and I know Shell is that.

Thanks, and it's good to be here.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

*Welcome to TSF*

Most New cars are designed to run on regular unleaded 87 or above. I have did some comparisons and the difference in cost and mileage is normal not worth the extra expense. run the test your self to see if the extra is worth it to you.
Run as close to a full tank of each through and check the mileage on each.
As for performance that Honda should performs pretty well on Regular.
So it would be personal preferance in the end.:sayyes:


----------



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

Hello, oldmn, and thanks! That gives me a better idea of what I should do.
I'm going to switch back to the 87 octane and run that again, as I did when I first got the car. 

Take care~


----------



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

Well, I thought of another deal I've been wondering about, but since I'm late thinking it up, there's no rush to reply.

This is far out, but the Honda has what I "think" are dual exhausts, though it looks like imitation from underneath, a "Y" configuration coming off a single pipe. What I was wondering is, would free-flow mufflers like Flowmaster or an equivalent pep it up any? I may never even do anything that far out, but was just wondering.

Thanks~


----------



## Monterey Jack (Dec 10, 2005)

Tony, putting a free flow muffler on a stock car really doesnt give it enough of a boost to justify the money IMO. Also how are the cops when it comes to loud exhaust in your area? Again IMO being hassled by cops for freeflow mufflers isnt my idea of fun. Honda's (as most fwd cars) dont have dual exhaust. It is a 2 into 1 into 2 setup if they have dual exhaust tips. Theres really not enough room under a fwd to put true duals. There are some exceptions to that though.


----------



## bartony (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi, Monterey Jack-

I've about decided that too. I put one on a '98 Le Sabre, and it didn't seem to do a lot. The K&N had done more. One thing I notice about the Honda like today. Yesterday it was mild weather, and today very cold. It is a bit hesitant until the engine gets it's barometer "feel" right. 

That's what I kinda thought about the Honda exhausts. I don't know if it gives them any more breathing room or is for looks, but it looks pretty neat anyway. 

Good to meet you, and I do appreciate the advice and info!


----------

